# Indoor Event, Looking for Advice



## K8-90 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been asked to shoot an engagement party/dinner.

Before the onslaught of "you're not ready, tell them to get someone else" begins - I'd like to clarify my position. The bride's mother asked my mother, last minute, if I would take some pictures during the event. I replied that I was flattered but I'm not a pro, nor do I have experience with that kind of situation. They insisted, saying it doesn't matter, they weren't planning on having a photographer, just thought it would be nice to have some pictures. They'll have a real photographer for the wedding. So I agreed.

Now, I am looking for some advice. I just want to make the best of it.

I immediately looked into renting a lens and flash for the weekend. I informed the bride that I'd have to do this, as I don't have the necessary equipment. I was hoping to get the 24-70mm F/2.8 and the 580EX Speedlite. But it looks like I'm SOL for that. I tried the three local places and I can can get the flash, but the lens is unavailable. I'm on a waiting list at one place... 

I have a Sigma 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 OS and the Canon 50mm f/1.8 (I was really relying on the rental lens! But they only gave me a week...). I'm using an XSi, so my 50mm is really an 80mm.

The hall they rented has mid-height ceilings, so I can bounce the flash. However, most of the walls are mirrored. Will this cause a problem?

I don't even know what I'm asking here - just any help would be appreciated! 

*sigh*


----------



## BrandonS (Apr 28, 2009)

K8-90 said:


> I have been asked to shoot an engagement party/dinner.
> 
> Before the onslaught of "you're not ready, tell them to get someone else" begins - I'd like to clarify my position. The bride's mother asked my mother, last minute, if I would take some pictures during the event. I replied that I was flattered but I'm not a pro, nor do I have experience with that kind of situation. They insisted, saying it doesn't matter, they weren't planning on having a photographer, just thought it would be nice to have some pictures. They'll have a real photographer for the wedding. So I agreed.
> 
> ...



With a flash you should almost be ok with the sigma and nifty fifty as you can make up the difference with the flash on the slower lens.  The lenses will be trickey more for the sake if you don't want to show up.  It'll just be keeping an eye on if you show up in a reflection or not.  

Oh if you bounce the light off a mirror I don't believe it acts as a reflector to disperse light like the ceiling will, so stick with the ceiling.


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks. I wasn't sure what would happen if I bounced of the mirror. I think I'll try it in my bathroom, but I believe your right.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, the mirror will likely cause serious hot spots and won't defuse the flash much at all. 

Get a deffuser like the Sto-Fen and if you can find one, a remote cord to get the flash off the camera.  Then just point the flash at the subject and avoid bouncing off the mirrors.


----------



## Pure (Apr 28, 2009)

If you still want to rent....

All have a 9.95 or higher rating, EXCELLENT!

prophotorental.com
ProPhotoRental - prophotorental.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings
lensrentals.com
LensRentals.com - lensrentals.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings
borrowlenses.com
BorrowLenses.com - borrowlenses.com - Reviews, Ratings and Prices at ResellerRatings

All will ship overnight I believe.  Renting will cost a bit on money, but maybe you can ask for some?


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the links, Pure! I checked them out, but unfortunatly two don't ship to Canada, and I've left too little time for the third to get here  

You'd think I'd be able to find one, being in the greater Toronto area. But apparently they're all booked!

Tharmsen, how would the remote cord help? Would I need to get a stand to mount the flash, or can you hand-hold? I was thinking about getting some sort of diffuser, like one of the Gary Fong (?) products.

I'm so bumbed about the lens. Having an excuse to rent it was one of the (main) reasons I accepted... Boo.

And now I'm having very dangerous splurge thoughts... Wondering if I could manage dropping $1600...


----------



## fast1 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the link pure, i might need it as well.


----------



## Pure (Apr 28, 2009)

K8-90 said:


> Thanks for the links, Pure! I checked them out, but unfortunatly two don't ship to Canada, and I've left too little time for the third to get here
> 
> You'd think I'd be able to find one, being in the greater Toronto area. But apparently they're all booked!
> 
> ...



It'll be worth every penny, I bet you'd use it everyday!



fast1 said:


> thanks for the link pure, i might need it as well.



No problem.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, forthat kind of money, you can get a Tamron 17-50, 28-75, and 70-200, all f/2.8 and still almost have money for the flash too.  If you don't do much serious stuff, don't waste your money on L glass.  You could have full 2.8 coverage for the same price and with minimal difference in quality.  Or you could just buy on of the lenses, and a flash, and save a bunch of money.


----------



## kami (Apr 30, 2009)

I've covered my nephew's 1st birthday at a country club with about 50 people in attendance using my 50mm 1.4 and a Gary Fong diffuser and it worked great. I was mostly using F stops 2.8 - 4 with the flash set to 1/2 power. 

The only drawback was that the camera felt so unbalanced with the diffuser on top of the SB600. I was using my left hand to hold the flash instead of holding it the normal conventional way. 

I don't have any wide angle shots but I do have a lot of portrait shots of the guests and a few decent group shots that came out alright. 

I've been looking at the 17-55 2.8 and the 14-24 2.8 that nikon has to offer but it's a pile of dough that I'm not yet ready to cough up. 

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## K8-90 (May 1, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> Well, forthat kind of money, you can get a Tamron ...


 
Haha, yeah. Buying was never really an option. Just a dream/hope/wish brought on by frustration! But thanks for the suggestions. I would definitely consider ALL the possibilities before dropping that much cash 

Thanks, Kami! I've rented the 580EX II Flash, a Gary fong diffuser and a tripod (mine's busted). I can imagine the camera would feel off balance with so much on top and such a little lens!

Did you bounce the flash while using the diffuser, or shoot with direct flash? If you have any photos from that  night, I'd love to see them!


----------



## K8-90 (May 30, 2009)

Just an update...

It went pretty well! I ended up finding a local guy that was willing to rent out a lens. The bride-to-be and family loved the pictures, so that's what matters. And what's more, I recieved two more request to be the "photographer" - one at a wedding (I declined, said it's best they get a pro for the big day) and a prom-type party, which I'm doing!


----------

